# Nappys?



## thesmallholding (Feb 22, 2013)

Just wondering if anyone with house chickens have ever used nappies on them? Obviously ones made for chickens and if they worked? We have a silky which is just ruining our floors, we don't want to put him outside just yet because he's still very small but we don't know where to start with him, we tried potty training with a clicker but it didn't work,


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Personally I would just cage the chicken if it absolutly has to stay indoors. Sorry it grosses me out when people have indoor chickens, all I picutre is chicken poop inbedded into everything.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

A good size dog crate should work or you may want to read ...

http://www.chickenforum.com/f10/i-ordered-2769/


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

When we need to keep a chicken inside for whatever reason , we have a cheap birdcage that we use. It works great and the tray on the bottom can be easily dumped out. It is a bigger birdcage then the ones they have the little cockatiels in.


----------



## thesmallholding (Feb 22, 2013)

Well when we had our last cockerel he was outside and came in on a night he had a perch in the sun lounge that he slept on and that was fine but jasper is roaming around the house, it's not my house or cockerel so I can't do anything without asking, it's just getting annoying because he just constantly poops and ruins everything, jaspers owner is making nappies for him (seen on the Internet) because he sleeps in her bed and spends all day with her pretty much, but it's when she's not around that I have to deal with
The mess, sorry rant over haha, and thanks for your advice everyone ill mention it tonight to her see what she says


----------

